# The Gasphase Coils



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

These are beautiful creations... just need to decide what to put them into and on what mod... my guess would be a dripper on one of my power mods?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/15)

220V?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/15)

I would personally drop those in a Velocity on my Dimitri box, but I,m guessing a Sig 150 would do better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (4/11/15)

Looking good @Rob Fisher 
Can we expect a review soon ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (4/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Researching buying a new vehicle today but may get around to playing with the coils as well!


Looking forward to it uncle Rob

For me to get one of those i need to get a new dripper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/11/15)

Some close up pics please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Some close up pics please

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

I just need to find a tank or dripper that these beauties are suited to... I got rid of my Velocity...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Bought the Stro dripper for the coils... have to drive them at 60watts!  Thanks to @BigGuy for putting them in and wicking them for me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bought the Stro dripper for the coils... have to drive them at 60watts!  Thanks to @BigGuy for putting them in and wicking them for me!
> View attachment 38641
> View attachment 38642
> View attachment 38643
> View attachment 38644


Question is, Twisted, how does she vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bought the Stro dripper for the coils... have to drive them at 60watts!  Thanks to @BigGuy for putting them in and wicking them for me!
> View attachment 38641
> View attachment 38642
> View attachment 38643
> View attachment 38644



Those look like they need way more than 60W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Yip they do need more than 60watts... played a bit at the shop... but will need to play some more because the vape is disappointing from a flavour point of view...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they do need more than 60watts... played a bit at the shop... but will need to play some more because the vape is disappointing from a flavour point of view...



North of 85-90W the flavour should pick up significantly, if the atty has the airflow to handle that kind of power?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just need to find a tank or dripper that these beauties are suited to... I got rid of my Velocity...



Wanna trade a Velocity for a Cyclone?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> North of 85-90W the flavour should pick up significantly, if the atty has the airflow to handle that kind of power?



Will have to wait for my Velocity to go north of 60 watts... anything higher than 60 watts in the Stro the coils are too close to me! Just tried 81watts and it's way too hot for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Wanna trade a Velocity for a Cyclone?



Not today.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bought the Stro dripper for the coils... have to drive them at 60watts!  Thanks to @BigGuy for putting them in and wicking them for me!
> View attachment 38641
> View attachment 38642
> View attachment 38643
> View attachment 38644


looks like you need a sub station to run those lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will have to wait for my Velocity to go north of 60 watts... anything higher than 60 watts in the Stro the coils are too close to me! Just tried 81watts and it's way too hot for me...



Maybe its time to pick up a Sapor, or a Lush RDA?
I've managed to run my Sapor at 100W without it feeling too hot, from what i've seen the Lush has airflow for days, and is a bit of a tall RDA so proximity to the boiling hot coils wouldn't be an issue.

I've ordered a Lush, but don't have it yet, so I can only guess about the performance.
But the Sapor is pretty special, really great flavour.

A Phenotype-L (Also ordered one of these) is another possibility, that thing has tons of airflow.

I'm guessing, when DNA200 (Wismec Rolo Pre-Ordered) time comes around, my usual 60-70W kind of daily vape, is going to be more like 90-100W


----------



## Silver (7/11/15)

@Rob Fisher , those coils look wicked!
Must be juice guzzlers of note
As long as you are giving it horns and experimenting - then that is a good thing!!
All in the name of vaping Science

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Maybe its time to pick up a Sapor, or a Lush RDA?



I have a Sapor... running Nickel TS coils in it... but I'm a little over playing with soft Nickel coils and will stick the staged claptons in it if they fit and give that a go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will have to wait for my Velocity to go north of 60 watts... anything higher than 60 watts in the Stro the coils are too close to me! Just tried 81watts and it's way too hot for me...


I have run my Clapton's at 130 - 150W with all airflow holes open to max, also on a Velocity. No major heat whatsoever. This is proper vaping Captain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , those coils look wicked!
> Must be juice guzzlers of note
> As long as you are giving it horns and experimenting - then that is a good thing!!
> All in the name of vaping Science



They are Juice guzzelers Hi Ho @Silver! But after getting John to build me a 2,5mm dual coil set up with 26g kanthal in my new Bellus I'm over any other coils until the DNA200 arrives! So much so that I just did the same build in my bottom fed authentic Manta on Cee Cee! With the sterling silver and black and white corian bone drip tip and the Manta with her black skirt this looks sublime!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/15)

That looks so good Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are Juice guzzelers Hi Ho @Silver! But after getting John to build me a 2,5mm dual coil set up with 26g kanthal in my new Bellus I'm over any other coils until the DNA200 arrives! So much so that I just did the same build in my bottom fed authentic Manta on Cee Cee! With the sterling silver and black and white corian bone drip tip and the Manta with her black skirt this looks sublime!
> View attachment 38648
> View attachment 38649



Might it be possible to get a pic of the coils in the Bellus pls? How many wraps?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Kaizer said:


> Might it be possible to get a pic of the coils in the Bellus pls? How many wraps?



8 wraps each, 26g, 2,5mm = 0,44 Ohms.

Sorry picture is a bit kak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/15)

I also recently migrated back to 2mm, 8 wraps, 26G dual coils from a 3mm, 7 wraps, 24G preferred daily setup. For the last few days I've been back on 28G single coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (7/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 8 wraps each, 26g, 2,5mm = 0,44 Ohms.
> 
> Sorry picture is a bit kak.
> View attachment 38666



Thanks @Rob Fisher. Gonna try the same build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I also recently migrated back to 2mm, 8 wraps, 26G dual coils from a 3mm, 7 wraps, 24G preferred daily setup. For the last few days I've been back on 28G single coils



Welcome back @Viper_SA !
28g FTW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

OK it's time for the Dual Staged Claptons in a Velocity on top of a SnowWolf 200 at 80 watts! OMG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

What do you think Rob anything special about these coils or do they run hot?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Sprint said:


> What do you think Rob anything special about these coils or do they run hot?.



They look really beautiful... and they take a lot of power to get going... they don't run as hot as I thought they would be and I can actually vape on them at 80 watts which surprised me no end... but these for me anyway are only to show and tell and not as an ADV scenario. The flavour from my Bellus tanks with conventional Kanthal is much better... 

I'm going to play with this Velocity setup with plain VG and see if I could compete in a cloud blowing compo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's time for the Dual Staged Claptons in a Velocity on top of a SnowWolf 200 at 80 watts! OMG!
> View attachment 38905
> View attachment 38906
> View attachment 38907
> View attachment 38908


hehehe, that expression... you really don't look impressed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (10/11/15)

i found that running the gasphase coils as single coil setups was my sweet spot.
The staging pushed them a little too low for my liking(0.11),but a single alien is perfection(0.2).
removed the staging from both fused claptons and aliens and coulnt be happier
almost 3 months on the coils now,need to replace soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

@Necris what is the "staging"?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Sprint said:


> @Necris what is the "staging"?.



If I'm correct there is a single strand of wire running the length of the coil and this heats up first and helps the clapton heat up and this causes the resistance to be really low. <-- How was that explanation @Necris?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/11/15)

@Sprint,staging or staged heating refers to a single or twisted strand of thinner wire wrapped in parallel with the clapton/alien.
it is used to speed up ramp up and allow use on lower wattage box mods and single 18650 mechs.
Fused refers to more than one core wire within the clapton(2) or alien(3)

@Rob Fisher,spot on,a little quicker on the draw than i am 

In the pic the centre coil is not staged.the other two are

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (12/11/15)

Everything "HOT" is not always satisfying, just my 2c.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/15)

johan said:


> Everything "HOT" is not always satisfying, just my 2c.



100% agree @johan! This set up is more for playing and experimenting and is so far from an ADV for me...

PS Nice to have you back online... we missed you! Where you been?


----------



## johan (12/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree @johan! This set up is more for playing and experimenting and is so far from an ADV for me...
> 
> PS Nice to have you back online... we missed you! Where you been?



Just laying a wind egg on the post Rob . Had a dual eye op 27 Oct and today was the 1'st day I switched on computer - I know I'm slow, but only find out today about pressing "control ++" Might just be in your back yard in a weeks time, but will give you a tinkle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/15)

Just watchout @Rob Fisher this hot vape stuff can really sneak up on you. When I first tried my first high wattage hot vape... I hated it, now, its what I ADV


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just watchout @Rob Fisher this hot vape stuff can really sneak up on you. When I first tried my first high wattage hot vape... I hated it, now, its what I ADV



I hear you @n0ugh7_zw! I built a SS coil in one of my Cyclones and it's getting a lot of attention right now...


----------



## VapeDude (18/11/15)

I would just like to share my experience with these coils.

I got a pair of the alien fused claptons this morning and attempted to put them vertically into my Velocity.

I ended up bending and messing up the coils a bit and gave up with vertical and inserted them horizontally.

I then wicked them quite tightly to ensure maximum amount of juice was available while vaping.

It started off ok with really hot vapour at 70W but then i started getting dry hits.

I turned down the power a bit to 60W and dripped until it was completely saturated and still got dry hits.

I gave up and rolled myself dual 24g kanthal coils and I was back in heaven.

I realize that I'm probably wicking wrong but the hastle really isn't for me and I don't really enjoy a really hot vape so I'll be sticking to the basics


----------



## Space_Cowboy (18/11/15)

VapeDude said:


> I would just like to share my experience with these coils.
> 
> I got a pair of the alien fused claptons this morning and attempted to put them vertically into my Velocity.
> 
> ...



I've never used gasphase coils in any of my own devices but I did take a few drags on a Mutation X V4 that had a single gasphase coil in and it was an awesome vape, can't remember which device it was running on. 

I have no idea which gasphase coil it was specifically, but my usual setup is 26g dual coils on a 2.5mm ID in the 0.3ohm - 0.4ohm region on a mech and the single gasphase coil hit equally as hard if not better. Good flavour and vapour production in my opinion.

Maybe try your gasphase coil in a single configuration?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (18/11/15)

the alien fused clapton comes in around 0.2ohm,duals must be running low 0.1 or even below.
thats going to be a hot vape any way you try it.
Gasphase alien in single is perfect for me,dual was simply to hot and low.
i did find that you need an atty with decent airflow

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (18/11/15)

johan said:


> Just laying a wind egg on the post Rob . Had a dual eye op 27 Oct and today was the 1'st day I switched on computer - I know I'm slow, but only find out today about pressing "control ++" Might just be in your back yard in a weeks time, but will give you a tinkle.



If you're going to be anywhere near durbs, come visit the sirs at their shop


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

ET said:


> If you're going to be anywhere near durbs, come visit the sirs at their shop



We will be at Sirs tomorrow at one!


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 38609


Those are beauts!


----------



## johan (26/11/15)

ET said:


> If you're going to be anywhere near durbs, come visit the sirs at their shop



It was an honour to meet all the 'sirs' and I just love The Milky Way juice  - you guys got a nice establishment running, for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

